
One Year of PostmarketOS: Mainline Calling - fosco
https://www.postmarketos.org/blog/2018/06/09/one-year/
======
fosco
dupe, did not see. woops
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17272122](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17272122)

still hoping to spread the information around in the hopes it gets increased
attention!

